

Rate my Webapp: Wordness - A Dictionary with Color Tags - mridulkhan
http://wordness.42symbols.com

======
petersouth
I didn't really understand the features, but just for looking up definitions
it goes a lot faster and less frustrating than the major websites i've used.

~~~
mridulkhan
Thanks. I will work on the feature description. The most notable features are
easy saving and selection lookups.

To store a word, you just have to activate one or more of the colored circular
buttons. And when you want to lookup a word within another word's definition
you can select it and click lookup.

